# Jon Hyers Custom Video Service and new FX work demo



## jonhyers (May 28, 2010)

Hello:

It's Jon Hyers here. I on occasion do custom Special Effects. Though this tends to mostly be for Museums, like one in Russia in 2007, and other smaller museums in the USA, sometimes we get small requests by neighborhood haunt groups, YMCAs and various Youth Groups. So I am giving this informational video for you to view. I guess, honestly, the biggest reason I am listing this is it gives a Glimpse into my 2013 DVD releases. I have not begun any of the actual 2013 planning for a very good reason.

I'm completing a 2.5 year project, Feature Film called Harry Murdoch and the Curse of the Grim Reaper - hence mentioned a few times before. I began the film on some "Projection Effects TRIP" on doing a Harry Potterish film, using video projectors for all the FX. Welllllllll.....Then I decided to include Blue Screen, Major Sets, more and more actors, MORE new FX, and then 3D Motion FX and MAYA CGI, and now the film is almost done. I'm an effects creating addict, often working 90 hours a week just doing effects - driving my wife MAD! 

So with this overdone introduction, this demo below, MOSTLY contains effects that were just created in Jan-March 2013, so it mostly leaves out FX from the previous 20 DVDs I released from 2010-2012. I am personally extremely excited by what I managed to figure out "FX-wise", and note that most of what is in this demo was NOT done CGI. Only the skeleton in the dungeon is, and a few magic flashes. The rest is done with actual people, objects, props and fire. I have great confidence to be able to do a lot of very cool FX in the future. I simply cannot see a limit. Enjoy, JON HYERS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thMyEKXG65Y


----------

